# '08 F350, Lariat 4x4 snow set up



## Bandaid069 (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm looking to sell my truck. '08 SuperDuty F350 Lariat Crew Cab, 6.5' bed with a Turbo Diesel, only 68k miles. Selling with 8' Curtis Plow, SaltDogg TGS05B speader with vibrator and swing away tailgate mount




























, airbags with wireless adjust, front and rear cameras, factory original rims and tires, currently has 35 x 13.5 x 20 rims / tires, Bushwacker fender flares, DEF delete, EGR delete, H&S Tuner, S&B intake, recent Wheel bearings up front in addition to tie rod and ball joints, will include a sliding 5th wheel hitch with hidden mount (pull 4 pins and bed clean). Receipts. I'm the second owner, only selling because I don't need two trucks. Bumper dented but I have replacement chrome, led bed lights, toolbox included. LED light bar broken but being removed. [email protected] for questions.

$36,000


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Good luck with it.....


----------



## Bandaid069 (Sep 30, 2015)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Good luck with it.....


Thanks! It'll definitely make someone happy!


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

36,000.....best of luck with your sale.


----------



## Bandaid069 (Sep 30, 2015)

Book on a stock F350 is over $29,000. With all the extra add on parts you think it should be less?


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Bandaid069, ck. this out > just for poop/giggles. Good luck. 
https://buffalo.craigslist.org/cto/6166867890.html


----------



## Bandaid069 (Sep 30, 2015)

Doh! Actually, a nice truck! I would like to sell and give someone a good deal. It's a great plow truck... Fingers crossed, if you know anyone looking...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Bandaid069 said:


> Book on a stock F350 is over $29,000. With all the extra add on parts you think it should be less?


You pulled the emissions oof it which is a huge problem if someone lives in a "clean air" area. Pickup has been used for pulling and work, along with performance modifications. You're bolt on goodies are worth aboot 0.10/$. Plow is worth aboot $2500~, Spreader aboot $800~.


----------



## Bandaid069 (Sep 30, 2015)

I still have the parts... I'll entertain offers. Spreader and mounting kit basically new... Worth quite a bit more than $800... Don't forget the 5th wheel hitch and mount alone was $1000... Airbags etc... I'm confident that even in a clean state such as mine it will sell.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Best of luck with sale.

I would like the setup, KBB is 25K in top condition, the add-ons or subtraction might be worth 2K, plow and spreader, 25-3K for 30 tops.

I loved my 08 with the Spartan setup....350 extra horse.....but still I would never buy a chipped truck.

You will find some young buck to buy it, provided he could get financing at price, and banks won't finance that price cause they don't care about the extras.


----------



## Bandaid069 (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Very nice truck, Unless you find a guy with cash and willing to part with it and would rather finance it the truck is worth what the bank will loan on it. Probably be best if the bank don't know about the deletes. Some buyers may not be interested in the equipment. Maybe you should post a price truck a lone and list the equipment separate. This will give your buyers more options. Good luck it's a nice truck, Appealing to the eye.


----------



## Bandaid069 (Sep 30, 2015)

FredG said:


> Very nice truck, Unless you find a guy with cash and willing to part with it and would rather finance it the truck is worth what the bank will loan on it. Probably be best if the bank don't know about the deletes. Some buyers may not be interested in the equipment. Maybe you should post a price truck a lone and list the equipment separate. This will give your buyers more options. Good luck it's a nice truck, Appealing to the eye.


Thank you!


----------

